# Slices of lemon in water.



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

I was wondering if putting a few slices of lemon in the water bottle would help with anything. Electrolytes or a small amount of sugar from the lemon or something. It makes the water taste better at least. And besides, its a lemon. Who doesn't like lemons?


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

The only way I enjoy water. I cannot answer for what you are asking, but I do know it is good at preventing kidney/gall stones. And also preventing gout, or so I heard from a doctor.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

I hear lemon juice is good for the kidneys. 
How about adding coconut water to the mix? Very high in potassium and without adding sugar.


----------



## theHoff (Apr 6, 2012)

Its good for the liver as well. Lemons have a antiseptic quality to them and can work to cleanse the system. However, they do get your bowels moving in the process which could create a problem on the trail =). It's also better to squeeze the lemon juice in the water and not let them soak in it for a long time, the skins can carry a lot of chemicals from farmers, moreso then other fruits that are usually solved by merely rinsing them off.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Im not big on coconut. Squeezing the lemon into the water you say? Ill try it. Nice to hear that lemon is also good for the kidneys. Never had a problem with anything from the skins. Maybe because I wash them before I put them in the water. Either way...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I second or third the lemon juice in your water. Squirt a bit in there and if you're adventurous, add a tablespoon of blackstrap molasses to the mix. It tastes good and is a reall cheap way to make your own "sport drink". Or drink pickle juice.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a good idea, but don't use a slice. Squeeze the juice into your wattle bottle or hydration reservoir. The rind of the lemon is quite dirty and likely to even contain pesticide residues. The lemon juice has flavonoid compounds which are powerful antioxidants. So as you ride and build up free radicals in your blood, those compounds will help combat the pre-mature aging and cellular damage. It also has antibacterial and antiviral properties, keeping your water source cleaner. 

Now that you mention it, I think I will add a taste of lemon my next cycling outing, thanks for mentioning this idea!


----------



## ourkidney (Apr 14, 2012)

Thats how I do my water


----------



## utahnoob (Jun 7, 2011)

It's also makes your water more alkaline. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

